# Vorschläge



## Malygos (29. Dezember 2006)

So dies hier ist wie  das vorschläge forum im orginallen wow forum
Hier kann man disskutieren und später vieleicht ins wow übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ich fang mal an:
Nagas
Klassen:Krieger,Magier;Priester,Jäger,Hexenmeister
Hauptstadt:Shadow Water (desshalb weil auch wens lokalisiert würde sich noch gut anhören würde Schattenwasser halt)
Wo ist die Hauptst?: Mahlstrom (da könnte so ne Insel aufgetaucht sein)
Zu der Hpstd:Ähnelt darnassus nur mit der ausnahme das die stadt völlig unter wasser ist (nur ein paar plattformen und der eingang nicht) Die eingange zu den häusern befindet sich auf dem dach des des geschäftes.Der zugang zu den Herschern ist nur durch Tauchen möglich(man sollte durch ne Höhle tauchen müssen.
So noch was zu den volks talenten da wären: Kiemen (unendlich lange unter wasser ) 
Flossen : Verbessertes Schwimmen
???:          ????
Mount: Aligatoren
Flugmount:???
 würde mich über  verbesserungen freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (29. Dezember 2006)

verbesserung: aligatoren leben im suesswasser, nimm lieber kroskis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eigener wunsch:
der krieger wird immun gegen alle intriganten blizzard nerfs ;D


----------



## Krimson (29. Dezember 2006)

jo ich würde mir wünchen das mann mehr von den Hexenmeister siht wer schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und GNOM IN GEFAR MEHR MEHR^^


----------



## Nekromantus (30. Dezember 2006)

Jup, und ich würd auch gern noch ein bisscchen von Zam's Zamia sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Horde rulez! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deesire (31. Dezember 2006)

Hey ich wollte ma sagen das ich die buffed show und eure ganze arbeit bewundere, ich wünche dem ganzen buffed-team nen guten rutsch un macht weiter so


----------



## Garudan (2. Januar 2007)

Ich finde die Idee gut, die Naga einzuführen


----------



## Roran (2. Januar 2007)

Garudan schrieb:


> Ich finde Nadine sollte sich ausziehen


Und ich das Du noch einer Verwarnung bekommst für diesen Müll.
Sowas kannst Du in Zukunft bitte lassen,
sonst gibts echt Ärger.


----------



## Valkum (3. Januar 2007)

SOllte man hier net wümnsche posten und nix zur Buffed.de show abgeben?

Fraktion: Horde

Rassenname: Waldwanderer

Klassen: Schurke, Paladin, Magier, Jäger, Schamane, Druide.

Hauptstadt: Baumburg (Eine Stadt in den Gipfeln des Totenwaldes) (Mann komt dort mit nur über Seilzüge mti Plattformen hin)
Die einzelenn Plattos sind über Hängebrücken aus Holz verbunden.

Rassenfertigkeiten: Waldtarnung (ermöglicht es sich in Wäldern unsichtbar zu machen, man kann auch schleichen) Ein Bonus auf Naturspelldmg. ausserdem Gift wolke (Vergiftet den Feind und fürgt ihm {x} Schaden abhängig deines Levels zu.

Mount: Spinne

Flugmount: Das Mount der Horde.


----------



## Michelchen (7. Januar 2007)

@Malygos. 
1.Welcher Fraktion sollen die Nagas denn angehören?
2. Als Mount für Nagas fände ich Aale besser, kann mir nur schlecht vorstellen wie das aussieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fraktion: Allianz

Rasse: Dunkelelfen (xD)

Klassen: Krieger, Schurke, Hexenmeister, Priester, Jäger.

Hauptstadt: Neadon (Runde Stadt. Mauern schwarz, im Gebirge, 1 Einang der nicht ins Gebirge führt. 4 Stadtviertel die die Stadt ausfüllen. >Kriegerviertel-(Priester, Krieger)< >Dunkelgasse-(Schurke,Hexer)< und der >Bestienhort-(Jäger)<. In der mitte dieser 4 Viertel die alle durch eine Mauer mit Tor getrennt werden ist nochmal ein Kreis: Das ist der Marktplatz. Auf dem Marktplatz ist ein Turm und dort ist der König. (Name: Deromash))
ps: Ja die idee ist von Imperalcity aus Oblivion. ;-)

Startgebiet: Uvelan(Abgebrannter Wald, mit vielen Höhlen. Mobs: Viele Drachkins.)

Rassenfertigkeit: 
1.Schattenwiderstsand um 10 erhöht. 
2. Fertigkeit, die bei Benutzung 10% Lebenwiederherstellt. 5min abklingzeit. 
3. Bei benutzung erhöht sich das Tempo 30sek. um 50%. Abklingzeit 5min. 
4. Jeglicher ausgeteilter Schaden um 5% erhöht.

Mount: Schattentiger (nicht meine beste Idee, hoffe auf verbesserungen)

Flugmount: Schwarzer Drache.


----------



## DonmastrO (9. Januar 2007)

Was nett is das ihr alles so locker macht aber ihr sollt mehr über schurken bringen ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (9. Januar 2007)

Wie meinste das? Schurkenset's entwerfen? (schriftlich mein ich)???


----------



## Pfotenhauer (11. Januar 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Mount: Schattentiger (nicht meine beste Idee, hoffe auf verbesserungen)
> 
> Flugmount: Schwarzer Drache.




lol und als flugmount für Gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne mal im ernst. ich hab hier oft gelesen das leute gern ne job bei euch hätten. das ihr denen nicht allen einen geben könnt ist klar. Aber ihr könntet doch beim nächste gewinnspiel mal Praktikums plätze in der Buffedredaktion oder so verlosen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malygos (29. Januar 2007)

Also mit den Nagaskönnte man es so machen das sie eine neutrale Rasse sind und man sich ab nem bestimmten level entweder für die allianz oder horde entscheiden auuserdem wollen Blizzard ja warscheinlich noch mehr addons machen und desshalb meine ich das sie die nagas mit dem nächsten ADD-On einführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:Ausserdem wenn das mit dem Mount nicht so klappt könnte man denen auch nen skill geben das sie dann 60,100% schneler sind (so ne Landgestalt oder ähnliches^^)


----------



## SirMartius (9. Februar 2007)

Also wenn schon Nagas, dann auch Murlocs. *gurgel*

Sofern wir hier einen Kollektiven Wunsch von der buffed-Community an Blizzard weiterleiten sollten, wäre es doch der Wunsch nach Gildenhäusern.

Ich hab mir das mal ausgemalt. (*achtung da kommt jetzt text*)
- Gildenhäuser kann man beim Immobilienmarkler in der "alten Welt" kaufen.
- Grundpreis: min 7000g (damit nicht jede popelgilde SW oder If zupflastert)
- Ort für Gildenhäuser: Die unzähligen freien Häuser in SW, IF, und ein paar Bäume in Darnassus
- Grundversion eines Hauses, ist wirklich einfach gehalten. 
                 - für extra Gold kann man Dinge kaufen wie:
                   - Bar, Versammlungsraum (40-50 Sitzplätze), Kamin, Schlafräume, ...
                   - Eigenen Postkasten, Reparatur NPC's, Lehrer
- Gildenhaus sollte wie Dunkelmondmarkt über gewisse zeit gebaut werden. Extra Materialien sammeln, wie Leder für Stühle usw. verbilligen die Zusatzkosten.

- Gildenhaus wird zentraler Punkt jeder RP- gilde.

Probleme:
- Auch SW,... sind nicht unendlich groß
- Wer entscheidet von der Gilde, welche Immobilie gekauft wird
- was passiert bei gildenauflösung
- was passiert wenn die chinafarmer alle Gildenhäuser kaufen??? 

Lösung:
- Hinter SW gibt es ein noch nicht gemaptes gebiet, das wird die neue "Vorstadt", wenn Sw voll ist.
- Um If (an dem Berg und beim Flugplatz) ist genügend Platz um "Gildenbunker" in den Berg zu setzen.
- Teldrassils Küste bietet genügend Platz für Gildenbäume

- Immobilienkäufer sollte der Gildenrat sein, bzw dazu berechtigte Person.

- das haus verfällt (auch äußerlich) und nach 2-3 Wochen steht es beim örtlichen Immobilienmarkler wieder zum verkauf.

- das ist leider eine Aufgabe der GM's solchen Chars, die nur aus zufälligen Buchstabenkombinationen bestehen, keine Häuser verkauft werden.

Ich bitte nun um Anregungen und um Teilname. 
Mein größter Wunsch wäre, dass es ein Gildenhaus noch dieses Jahr in WoW gibt.

Anke, Kriegerin
Der Abysische Rat


----------



## Garudan (20. Februar 2007)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht.

Ich würde die Gildenhäuser aber so machen, dass sie wie Instanzen aufgebaut sind.

Also das es in jeder Hauptstadt ein Instanzportal gibt und wenn da durchgeht landet man in seinem jeweiligem Gildenhaus.

Zum Them aneue Rassen:

Ich wäre für Goblins als neutrale Rasse.

Die würden dann eine neue Hauptstadt bekommen und könnten sowohl bei der Allianz, als auch bei der Horde questen.


----------

